# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Xin mẫu vách ngăn

## ktshung

Những người anh em thiện lành có ai có mẫu này không cho em xin, em cám ơn nhiều

----------


## Thuviencnc

bác đã xin được chưa

----------


## ktshung

> bác đã xin được chưa


cám ơn bác, em tự vẽ luôn rồi

----------

